# سؤال عاجل وضروري لذوي الخبرة



## سالمين88 (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعضاء بغيت استفسر عن دراسات الطيران

هل الاكاديمية الملكية الادرنية للطيران ... يستاهل واحد يدرس فيها لانه بكل صراحة اريد ادرس الطيران ؟

هل دبلوم الكتروني طيران لمدة سنتين كافي للدراسة ؟
وهل الملاحة الجوية كافي سنة وحدة دراسة ؟

وبعدين في ويش تنصحوني ادرس الكتروني طيران ام ملاحة جوية ؟؟

وهل الوظائف متوفرة ؟؟

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مغرور (28 مايو 2006)

اول شي غير وجهتك عن الملكيه الاردنيه 
لانها من الاكاديميات حقيقه 

في حال اردت دراسة الطيران ابحث عن دول اخرى فالاردن ليس لديها تصريح من Faa ولن تأخذ منها رخصه معتمده حتى وإن درست فيها وعن الملاحه الجويه فهناك كلية الملكه نور في الاردن ليس لدي الخبره حولها الكامله لكن الابتعاث اليها في الغالب يكون عن طريق جهة العمل وايضا اكثره من دول الخليج وقطر بالاخص 

بالنسبه لألكترونيات الطائرات فهو تخصص فرعي افييشن من تخصصات الهندسه وهناك صيانة الهياكل والمحركات 

التخصص الذي ذكرته قد يكون اخف من ناحية العمل والجهد الجسدي وايضا السنوات الاخيره توفرت له الوضايف لكن عليك السؤال من الجهه التي ترغب بالانضام اليها قبل كل شي ومدى الافتقار له 
طبعا التخصصين سنه وثمانيه شهور دبلوم بالنسبه للأردن وبدول اخرى يصل الى 3 سنوات طبعا باكالوريس وليس دبلوم بالاضافه الى اللغه

بالنسبه للخطوط السعوديه فهي في السنوات هذي والقادمه تحتاج الى مضاعفة عدد الموضفين فيها لذا مافيه خوف لو كنت من اهل السعوديه سواء بالميكانيكا او الالكترونيات


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

اضافة لكلام الاخ العزيز مغرور هههههههههههههههه وليس المغرور 
يوجد في مصر هندسة وتكنولجيا الطائرات بمطار امبابه 
اولا هيا صعبه جدا مش سهله 
يوجد بها فرع هيكل ومحرك وفرع افيونكس وهو نفس الفرع الذي تسئل عنه ويوجد هندسة مباني مطارات انا مش متذكر اسم الفرع الاخير بالتحديد لاكن هوه مثل عماره لاكن متخصص في مباني المطارات 
كل الاقسام خمس اعوام تؤهلك للعمل كامهندس 
للمزيد من المعلومات عن هندسة طيران امبابه اسئلني وسوف اجاوبك


----------



## سالمين88 (28 مايو 2006)

اشكركم جميعا
اخي مهندس طيار ممكن تعطيني تفاصيل جهة الدراسة في مصر او تعطيني بريدك عشان اتواصل معاك


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

علي الرحب والسعه 
zziizoo***********
او من الممكن ان تسئلني عن كل ما تريد هنا وسوف اعطيك اجابات علي قدر المستطاع وافيه 
لكي تعم الفائده جميع اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## سالمين88 (28 مايو 2006)

يعني امممم مثلا وين تقع الاكاديمية في مصر
وشلون طريقة التسجيل فيها
وكم تكاليف دراسة الكتروني الطيران فيها 
وكم تكاليف المعيشة في مصر
وكيف ممكن احصل عرى جميع تفاصيل برامج الاكاديمية
** علما بانني من سلطنة عمان


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

تقع الاكادميه في مطار امبابه ( سابقا ) 
وهو اظن اغلب من زاروا مصر يعرفون مكان جامعة الدول جيدا هوه اخر شارع احمد عرابي المتفرع من جامعة الدول 

نظام الدراسة خمس سنوات 
التقديم يبدأ مع بدأ التنسيق للثانوي العام بمصر 

تكاليف الاقامه في مصر 150 دولار تكفيك مستلزماتنك الاساسيه 

ليا اصدقاء بحكم اننا خريجين نفس الكليه من هندسة (افيونيكس ) 
من الممكن ان احاول ان تسئلهم 

والله الموفق و سلطنة عمان من البلد العربيه العزيزه علي قلوب العرب ليس علي قلوب المصريين فقط


----------



## سالمين88 (29 مايو 2006)

حسنا اخي اذا انا قررت اجي ازوركم عشان اتعرف على الاكاديمية وموقعها في مصر هل ستقوم باستقبالي في المطار وترتيب اللازم ؟؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

عنيا ليك 
شوف انت هاتنزل امتي واستقبلك في المطار


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

ممكن قبل نزولك اعطيني تقديرك في الثانويه العامه وراح اسئلك علي الاشياء الازمه في الكليه 
كي تعرف ماذا المطلوب بالتحديد قبل قدومك الي مصر
والله الموفق


----------



## سالمين88 (30 مايو 2006)

حسنا اخي انا اضفتك على الميل اللي عطيتني وراح انسق معاك عشان انزل مصر في شهر 6


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

علي الرحب والسعه وان شاء الله مصر تنور بيك 
الاميل مره اخري zziizoo علي الياهوا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 مايو 2006)

انا ممكن ان انا اساعدكوم بحكم ان انا لسه بدرس وكلنا ايد واحده وممكن طلب منك مهندس طيار ما عندكش ميل علي الهوت عشان اضيفك


----------



## سالمين88 (30 مايو 2006)

اخي مهندس طيار لو شي ميل على الهوت ميل احسن عشان نتواصل على المسنجر


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

عني ليكم جميعا 
leprechaun_zizo


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

انا تحت امركم جميعا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 يونيو 2006)

لو تحب نتواصل ده ميلي walidsamir2003 وتسمحلي ان انا اضيفك


----------



## مهندس طيار (2 يونيو 2006)

بكل سرور يا وليد 
علي الرحب والسعه


----------



## ــكــل ــالحيــاه (24 أبريل 2009)

*سؤال مهم*

اعزائي بغيت اسألكم عن دراسه الطيران هل هي صعبه ؟؟
وكم تحتاج سنه ؟؟واذا بغيت ادرسها في الدول الخارجيه كم تحتاج المصاريف كامله؟
ولازم كم سنه ادرسها يعني علشان اكون توب مررررررره ..........
وبصراحه ودي اتعلم اشياء عن الطيران قبل ما اتخرج من الثانويه وارجو منكم الساعده طبعا اذا تقدرون وشكرا لكم :d:d


----------

